# great saying, and different approach to training



## Xue Sheng (Apr 28, 2017)

Found a great saying, and different approach to training.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 29, 2017)

Love it.  I need to start this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2017)

blindsage said:


> Love it.  I need to start this.



Nice to see you posting again, how have you been?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2017)

blindsage said:


> Love it.  I need to start this.



I should add that I discovered something about this on day 1 that probably lead me to doing Piquan (left/right) 150 times or more. 

I decided to approach this like early stage meditation where you count your breaths from 1 to 10 and if you find your mind is wandering, go back and start with 1 until you get to 10 without other thoughts derailing you.

I was not as strict as going back to 1 with this, but if I lost count I would go back to the last number I remembered. 

What I discovered was that it is real easy for me to switch to automatic pilot with this type of training, however I think that it is a real good idea to concentrate one what is going on while doing this, so whenever I lost count and found I was not focusing, I went back to the last number I remembered and got to 100...eventually


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2017)

200 today


----------



## blindsage (Apr 30, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nice to see you posting again, how have you been?



Thanks.  Good.  Finally settling in in Sacramento.  How have you been?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2017)

blindsage said:


> Thanks.  Good.  Finally settling in in Sacramento.  How have you been?



Been good, wouldn't mind being in California at the moment myself, kind of wish I was back at San Diego, Newport Beach or Santa Monica.

Things going as expected in Sacramento?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2017)

Another side-effect of this, actually it is an old habit reappearing.

If I am sitting someplace waiting I start to go over Piquan in my head and analyze the had movements and how the force gets to them from an internal perspective. I have been missing that level of self analysis and did even realize it had gone


----------



## blindsage (May 1, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Been good, wouldn't mind being in California at the moment myself, kind of wish I was back at San Diego, Newport Beach or Santa Monica.
> 
> Things going as expected in Sacramento?


Yeah, things are going well.  Job is good.  Weather is amazing.  Just met up with 23rdwave's Yiquan group.  Nice guys, good skills.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2017)

blindsage said:


> Yeah, things are going well.  Job is good.  Weather is amazing.  Just met up with 23rdwave's Yiquan group.  Nice guys, good skills.



Awesome, are you going to train Yiquan?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2017)

Well, finished Piquan 100 times a dy for 7 days, now I am on to Zuanquan.

Blog post - Zuanquan 100 times a day for 7 days


----------



## oaktree (May 6, 2017)

How was doing Piquan that many times for a week are your lungs super healthy now?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2017)

oaktree said:


> How was doing Piquan that many times for a week are your lungs super healthy now?



I can now blowup and pop a hot water bottle

It was surprisingly aerobic and I was actually sweating a little when done. Zuanquan is not as demanding


----------



## oaktree (May 6, 2017)

I would think Paoquan and Hengquan might be more tiring.  I once told my wife how Xingyiquan is good for your zangfu then after I finished panting I said oh Xingyiquan killed me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2017)

oaktree said:


> I would think Paoquan and Hengquan might be more tiring.  I once told my wife how Xingyiquan is good for your zangfu then after I finished panting I said oh Xingyiquan killed me.



I do believe you are correct, and I would go as far as saying Paoquan is likely more taxing than Hengquan. And although, logically Bengquan should be the least taxing, something is telling me that might not be the case.... I will know next Saturday.

What I do now is 20 Piquan and then 100 Hengquan. Next Saturday it will be 20 Piquan, 20 Hengquan and then 100 Bengquan. And I will follow that pattern all the way to Hengquan. After that, I hope to start working on the connecting form again and back to work on alternate stepping with all 5 elements


----------



## oaktree (May 6, 2017)

How is san ti shi going?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2017)

oaktree said:


> How is san ti shi going?



At this point I am not taking time to stand in Santi shi, no time. Between work, family responsibilities, regular workout, yoga, taiji and xingyi there is not enough time in my day to stop and stand for 30 to 40 minutes. 

My views of Santi changed a few years back after a discussion with Dennis Rovere.  It is important for basics and should not be forgotten, but not the focus of Xingyi in my opinion. Learning the structure is important, but ultimately one must be able to move and maintain that structure and I believe, although this is not a traditional view, that over dependance on a stationary posture can be detrimental if one is not careful. But with that said, I also feel that a lot has been lost in xingyi over the years as it applies to the internal, which, I believe, was one of the reasons Wang Xiangzhai developed Yiquan/Dachengquan. So I do need to find time to get stance training back into my training, but there are a few stances that need to be trained, not just Santi Shi


----------



## oaktree (May 7, 2017)

Maintaining root and structure during movement is greatly emphasize in Baguazhang.  Recently I have seen videos of my style of Baguazhang and xingyiquan being performed without root and structure.
I saw a very skeleton version with no neijia no fluidity I was eating chocolate chip cookies when watching it.


----------



## blindsage (May 8, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Awesome, are you going to train Yiquan?


I've been to a couple classes so far and I like them a lot so far, so we'll see.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2017)

blindsage said:


> I've been to a couple classes so far and I like them a lot so far, so we'll see.



Cool, i trained a little Yiquan/Dachengquan and I liked it. The only problem is the teacher is about 4 hours away.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2017)

Tonight 100 Zuanquan, 20 piquan, about 4 bengquan (right and left half step and full step)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2017)

Done with the xingyi bit and this seems to have morphed into Yiquan/Dachengquan. Currently doing 100 breathes standing post and 100 steps of a dachengquan stepping drill


----------

